# Sexing my Auratus



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

Can anyone help me sex this auratus? It is about a year and half old so it should be sexable right? I am a noob at breeding but I want to get it a mate and give it a shot, so any input would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ya sure try it, nice frog it looks great


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

80% female


----------



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> ya sure try it, nice frog it looks great


Thanks, I love its color


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

agreed, female


----------



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

For future reference what are you seeing that tells you that its a female?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

toe pads, males have larger toe pads than females


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Female.

Body size is round and fat.


----------



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahh... that is the reason I thought it might be a girl, is it more common to get females or males? I forgot which but I do remember the ratio is a little skewed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anthony,

Sexing is still almost impossible until you hear calling. I have had a bunch of "fatter sized" males and "skinny" females.

But if you want to play the percentages:

1. Body size - Fatter and rounder - Female
2. Longer and thinner with larger toepads - Male

Egg temperature is one possiblity for a skewed sex ratio but I've never seen any hobbyists publish anything with definate results.

Your best bet is to acquire four frogs of your intended breeding species and again...play the percentages.

Or trade / pay a lot more for a proven, sexed / calling animal.


----------



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Philsuma, That is most helpful!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When I sell froglets....I tell people who want to try to end up with at least a pair, to purchase four froglets.

If you have a choice of, say 30 froglets in a container at a reptile show,and all are fairly the same age and size, you can still try to make a decent attempt at dimorphic quessing.

Pick one of the larger froglets and then one of the smaller froglets. Then try and select one that is on the fatter rounder size and one that appears a little long and skinner (but not sickly of course).

With your four selected froglets, you have probably done the best you can, at that age, with trying to obtain at least one pair.

....just my opinion, as it's worked for me.....

Good luck.


----------



## kron4me (Feb 16, 2008)

I originally purchased 3 form a guy online, AFTER he had shipped them he tells me "fatten these kids up they are a little skinny"! When they arrived the next day they were more than a little skinny! I could see their whole skeleton! They were sick, this is the only one that survived, the first to go died the second day I had them that's when i realized how sick they were. The other died 2 a month later after medication and constant feeding. These were my first dart frogs too! So this one is special to me I have spent a lot of time keeping her alive and it makes me so happy to see her nice and fat!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anthony,

What a horror story. THAT is why we desperately need vendor feedback of some sort. Sorry you had to experience that as your first frog experience.

It's always better to by from a vendor at a show. Mail order animals of any kind, especially from a large "distributor" really scares me as you can bet they are a jobber or wholesaler buying up surplus frogs from breeders around the country and holding them in less than steller conditions and shipping them out with a care for your satisfaction or return business.

As far as I know, you still cannot post the name of the company that sold you those frogs...but please, send me a private email with the name.

Phil
[email protected]


----------

